# Penn spinfisher 4500 for pier plugging gotcha plugs? or to large?



## xdss (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok guys, I just got a Penn 4500 Spin Fisher for plugging gotcha plugs off the pier for Blues and Spanish. My question is do you think the 4500 might be too large for all day plugging.... I can exchange it out for the 3500 no problem. I like the line capacity on the 4500 vs the 3500, as I also predict I'll use it out on the skiff from time to time. I would like to be able to handle a slightly larger fish if it happen to hit the plug. The difference in weight is only 1 oz.. I need to figure this out before Tuesday morning, so any help would be awesome!


----------



## xdss (Sep 21, 2014)

xdss said:


> Ok guys, I just got a Penn 4500 Spin Fisher for plugging gotcha plugs off the pier for Blues and Spanish. My question is do you think the 4500 might be too large for all day plugging.... I can exchange it out for the 3500 no problem. I like the line capacity on the 4500 vs the 3500, as I also predict I'll use it out on the skiff from time to time. I would like to be able to handle a slightly larger fish if it happen to hit the plug. The difference in weight is only 1 oz.. I need to figure this out before Tuesday morning, so any help would be awesome!


if Anyone has any answers please help, My time frame has moved till the end of tomorrow night (9/22/14)


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

You'll be just fine with the 4500 .I own one on a travela rod.imo the frame runs smaller compared to others. I use Stradic 4k and like my ssv4500 a little more just a more solid reel dollar for dollar.


----------



## JLOVE (Feb 17, 2012)

+1
I have a 4500 and I don't mind holding it all day and then some. Very pleased with mine.


----------



## xdss (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks so much to both of you! I been stressing about it... Which rod would you match it up with for pier plugging (length/action etc) Buying a rod to match tomorrow.... also Braid vs Mono? for repeated casting into the wind.. of course I am tieing a 25-30 lb mono leader on the gotcha's...

PS. Up until this Tuesday I have been limited to freshwater fishing and got spoiled with a stella 2500FE and megabass IS73 as far as weight goes.. But due to relocation I'm going to be active salt fishing... But I want to take it slow as far as spending that kind of money on it. Wrightsville beach here I come!


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

xdss said:


> also Braid vs Mono? for repeated casting into the wind.. of course I am tieing a 25-30 lb mono leader on the gotcha's...


Braid will have an easier time casting in windy conditions and less line memory, but mono will have higher abrasion resistance in case you have a fish run around the pilings. That being said, I'd personally go with braid because it casts easier and has less stretch than mono.

On a side note, I have a Spinfisher 5500 and it's a great reel with 30lb braid. You should be quite happy with the 4500.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

i have a 3500 and a 4500. LOVE the 3500 but haven't hooked up with anything over about 7lbs yet. the 4500 is beauttiful too and with the live line feautre makes it a great surf bait rod.

one is a on a 8' tica and the other is on a 8' airwave. both match the reels well and with the 4500 i can put it on my 10ft tica to bait fish the surf. the tica is a 1 piece and the action and feel is PERFECT in my opnion.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

why a reel that large? 2500 size is fine for pier & 80% of the inshore wb fishig needs. your wrist will thank you w/ extended use. 4500 is good for surf spanish/albies & bait for pups/pomps.
with a 2500 you can do 6/8lb braid backing & 80/90yrds of 15lb.


----------



## xdss (Sep 21, 2014)

originalhooker said:


> why a reel that large? 2500 size is fine for pier & 80% of the inshore wb fishig needs. your wrist will thank you w/ extended use. 4500 is good for surf spanish/albies & bait for pups/pomps.
> with a 2500 you can do 6/8lb braid backing & 80/90yrds of 15lb.


The smallest size they make of the reel I'm set on is 3500 (penn spin fisher) I'm not new to pier/surf fishing but this is the only reel I own (so far fo) for salt as my previous living situation did not allow me access to salt unless I wanted to take quite a drive. I will also be throwing this in the surf occasionally with larger weights and on a larger rod... I'm not looking to throw ultra light plugs or anything under an oz at all with this setup... I plan to purchase a smaller size reel/rod to cover that in the next month. .
Everyone I have talked to (and I have called at least 15 tackle shops claim they use a similar size setup)
But your right on point as far as my concerns go, I really want to be versatile with this setup but I absolutely love throwing plugs, but also want to be able to not get completely spooled if something larger then a blue/spanish were to hit a plug/rig.... I would like to have a chance at landing a med drum or small/med king if it were to hit.
I run a Stella 2500FE for drop shotting large mouth and It's a little light for what I'm trying to do... That and I don't wanna funk up such a nice reel with salt air/water.
Here is some of the responses I have got so far
http://www.gulfshorespierfishing.co...cha-plugs-blues-spanish-large-9249/#post82984
http://www.stripersonline.com/t/953...a-plugs-and-spoons-time-sensitive-please-help


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

i c, didnt know the smallest size, not really a fan of penns. You mentioned pluggng gotchas all day. so that was my take & help offered. casting distance & your comfort level of awkardness/fatigue, & enjoying the fight r some things to consider. you'll see most throw plugs that catch well will be gotchas, any small casting spoon, occasional topwater, 1/4 - 3/4 oz, so pair the reel w/ a fast action graphite 7' -71/2', this will also be used for light surf bait or artificial, trout, & flounder. knock on wood but i've never been spooled on wb w/ 2500 size reel, i've landed cobia to 33lbs, 12lb kings, albies, bonita, smaller jacks, 35lb black drum while plugging ( now see me get into a big en' after this blow - haha, i'd just tie on another rod & let it go over board if i could) you'll whip any wb drum on a 2500, unless your n the inlet w/ current… good on ya for the stella,use the heck out of it!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

originalhooker said:


> why a reel that large? 2500 size is fine for pier & 80% of the inshore wb fishig needs. your wrist will thank you w/ extended use. 4500 is good for surf spanish/albies & bait for pups/pomps.
> with a 2500 you can do 6/8lb braid backing & 80/90yrds of 15lb.


I have actually been nearly spooled using a 3000 size reel while got-cha plugging when a suspected king mackerel hit it and started stripping line. If you are fishing from a pier, you need/want line capacity.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> I have actually been nearly spooled using a 3000 size reel while got-cha plugging when a suspected king mackerel hit it and started stripping line. If you are fishing from a pier, you need/want line capacity.


same with the surf too if he's gonna baitfish it. a nice drum is gonna run. the 4500 holds ALOT more than the 3500 and again you can get the 4500 with the live line option which i'm a fan of.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....a BIG FLAT ONE WILL CLEAN u OUT TOO!!!...I always back off my drags when SAND-FLEAING.....Some of the biggest "Pancakes" will hit fleas....lay your junk over and never slow up!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

originalhooker said:


> i c, didnt know the smallest size, not really a fan of penns. You mentioned pluggng gotchas all day. so that was my take & help offered. casting distance & your comfort level of awkardness/fatigue, & enjoying the fight r some things to consider. you'll see most throw plugs that catch well will be gotchas, any small casting spoon, occasional topwater, 1/4 - 3/4 oz, so pair the reel w/ a fast action graphite 7' -71/2', this will also be used for light surf bait or artificial, trout, & flounder. knock on wood but i've never been spooled on wb w/ 2500 size reel, i've landed cobia to 33lbs, 12lb kings, albies, bonita, smaller jacks, 35lb black drum while plugging ( now see me get into a big en' after this blow - haha, i'd just tie on another rod & let it go over board if i could) you'll whip any wb drum on a 2500, unless your n the inlet w/ current… good on ya for the stella,use the heck out of it!


I'm with you on this... I have a 2000 sized battle that has caught plenty of nice fish and am not afraid to throw it at something big.. I'm using 6lb test crystal fireline holding at or over 200yrds.. Never been spooled with legal sized cobes or alberts,or yearly drum.. I've thought about what I would do if it looked like I was getting spooled and as you,would tie on another rod and toss that one over...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

In answer to your question,the 3500 size would do fine for anything you would want to catch,may have to downsize line test a bit for capacity,but 10lb fireline on a reel that size is plenty..It is stong enough and abrasion resistant enough to last a long time for a variety of uses.. I would not be afraid to throw that setup at anything short of something really huge,say a 60lb cobia,tarpon,or 25lb plus jack.. That would be pushing the envelope..


----------



## xdss (Sep 21, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> In answer to your question,the 3500 size would do fine for anything you would want to catch,may have to downsize line test a bit for capacity,but 10lb fireline on a reel that size is plenty..It is stong enough and abrasion resistant enough to last a long time for a variety of uses.. I would not be afraid to throw that setup at anything short of something really huge,say a 60lb cobia,tarpon,or 25lb plus jack.. That would be pushing the envelope..


I returned the 4500 and got the 3500.. used it all week and caught some really nice size fish!!! Thanks guys!


----------

